# Look what I found!



## southoksmoker (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I was looking around at the scrap steel yard the other day for some material to build a new smoker. Holy smokes, was I surprised at how much steel had gone up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!

So, I got on craigslist and was looking for some old propane tanks to use. Lo and behold! I found this rig in Yukon, Oklahoma(About an hour and a half from my home). The guy was only asking $900 for the whole thing. I did a quick calc in my head and figured the cost of materials, plus time equals a STEAL on this thing! I'll get some better picks once I get her cleaned up a bit, but the guy went so far as to add a baffle running from the firebox all the way to the upright portion of the rig to even the heat flow(Points, for ingenuity, there!).







I'm really happy with the find and can't wait to get her cleaned up, painted, make a few small mods and fire her up!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow man what a beauty!!!Congrats!!QVIEW!QVIEW!QVIEW!


----------



## dropastone (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow what an excellent score. Keep us updated.


----------



## rickw (Aug 29, 2009)

That's gonna be a nice rig, congrats.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2009)

Now thats a great find you have there. You just clean it up and a nice coat of paint you will be styling.


----------



## bassman (Aug 29, 2009)

You're right, that's a steal!  Congrats on a great find.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 29, 2009)

That is one heck of a deal,  a coat of paint and it will look as good as new...


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 29, 2009)

SCORE!!!
You can't beat that price with a stick! looks like it is in pretty good shape to. Have fun!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice find can't wait to see the TBS coming outta it


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow!  All I can say is WOW!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

What a find - you are going to have some fun with that rig for sure!!


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 29, 2009)

dammit!!  I hate you!  *laugh*  Great find.  I keep my eye's on the list for the same reason.


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 29, 2009)

DITTO


----------



## southoksmoker (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was thinking of welding in a rack on the horizontal portion for a water pan. The upright has a pan(The thing with all the foil), but I think I'll put the second one in there as well.

There is a guy down the road from me that has a rig made from 30" pipe, with a 144" horizontal cooking surface. One of the deacons at his church had it built and now cannot use it due to medical reasons. The deacon gave it to him, and man oh man, is it a beauty! We were discussing wood blends(He has some secret. His smoker permeates the whole neighborhood with an aroma that will make the most seasoned smoker cry with jealousy), and he was commenting on the fact that mine has the upright, which is perfect for hanging sausages.

Well, now we are in the planning stages of modifying his already awesome smoker to accomodate an upright smoking chamber. I'll get some pics of it, and run some questions by you guys before we start the build.


----------



## randya (Aug 30, 2009)

You did good.  I think I will make a few visit around here.  

Thnaks for sharing, Randy


----------



## gnubee (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow you must get nervous when you hear sirens. You stole that! 

Nice going. Cant wait till we see er all cleaned up.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a great deal, and in pretty good condition.
Glad you had better luck with Craigslist than I did, found an sNp in my area brand new never used and only $65 but Nooooooo....of course when I call the number it was disconnected, and email got no response...

Was the trailer included in the deal?


----------



## southoksmoker (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, the whole thing, as pictured. When the guy built it, he measured the leg height for the trailer. It is only bolted to the trailer deck, so I could remove it if I wanted to(Course I'd need a bloody forklift to get it out, lol). Problem is, if it's not in the trailer the firebox would be on the ground and I would have to squat to do any work. Getting a bit old for that, so I think it looks great right where it is. 

Question, though. I was thinking of maybe having it bead blasted before I paint it. Has anyone had this done, and is it very expensive? I'm on kind of a limited budget, and I'm trying to figure out if I should just opt for Ye Old Wire Wheel on my angle grinder.


----------



## randya (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be getting a price on a smaller project this week.  When I see what it wll be it may help some. Will reply back later, Tks Randy


----------



## hemi (Aug 30, 2009)

Bead blasting will be a lot more expensive than sand blasting . and I believe I would have it sandblasted by choice.  Better paint adhesion..
   I am a machinist and welder by profession and I can tell U for a fact 
that U could NOT build it for what U paid for it.  even with free labor
figured in.  Good score !!  cleaning it up and painting it is a LOT quicker 
than building it also...    Hemi..


----------



## carpetride (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like you got a really great find there, congratulations!  Just curious...why are the thermometers sticking so far out on the horizontal?  Maybe just the pics.


----------



## southoksmoker (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!

Hey Carpet, you know, I had to ask the same question about the thermometers when I first saw it. The guy I bought it from just had therms with long probes on them, so he left them sticking out. That is going to be one of the things I replace on it. I'm also considering tapping a hole above and in between the doors on the horizontal part so I can run my digital meat therms probe in and not have to mess with the doors. I saw something similar on another build.


----------

